# VAC2 cases - post here



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Starting this thread, so that those people, who have either paid or going to pay VAC2 charges for no evidence of spouse Functional English, can join here to share their experience in their visa application process and their timelines. After VAC2 payment has been done, what is the usual current time taken by DIBP in granting the visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Is there nobody currently in this forum, who recently paid VAC2 and got grant or recently paid VAC2 and waiting for grant? Any information please, on the current trend, of number of days waiting between after VAC2 payment and before getting grant? Thanks.


----------



## devi_sswl (Dec 22, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Is there nobody currently in this forum, who recently paid VAC2 and got grant or recently paid VAC2 and waiting for grant? Any information please, on the current trend, of number of days waiting between after VAC2 payment and before getting grant? Thanks.


I think it may be around 3800 dollar 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

devi_sswl said:


> I think it may be around 3800 dollar
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


It must be more than that. I am waiting for my VAC 2 payment invoice.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

It is 4885 dollors. I am also waiting for the link. 

RKS


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Can somebody please tell the detailed step by step process for this VAC2 scenario after lodging of visa application? In other words, after a primary applicant lodges his visa application, then what stages occur for this VAC2 scenario - means what CO asks, how do the primary applicant replies, then what CO does, where the VAC2 payment needs to be done - Can somebody throw some light here please? Thanks.


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

Mel-Bourne said:


> It must be more than that. I am waiting for my VAC 2 payment invoice.



Hey there, i am also a VAC2 case. Have you received your invoice? 

CO contacted me on the 23rd Jan. I emailed them on the 30th Jan about VAC2 invoice. How long you think it will take to get the invoice?

Cheers!


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> It is 4885 dollors. I am also waiting for the link.
> 
> RKS


Have you receive it? how long you think it takes for them to process the invoice? i emailed them on the 30th jan.

Good luck!


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

julianjai said:


> Have you receive it? how long you think it takes for them to process the invoice? i emailed them on the 30th jan.
> 
> Good luck!


I sent an email for that on 14th dec and still waiting. Meanwhile CO contacted for form 815 on 24th January for my spouse but did not send any link for vac2. Dont know how much time they will take to generate link. 

RKS


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

These days how many days is the waiting time between after VAC2 payment and before visa grant - any information here please? Thanks.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

We can not predict the time. I have seen cases where they got grant in a week and some are waiting from 4 to 5 months. 

RKS


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Can you please tell in detail regarding what CO usually asks for regarding VAC2 payment and how we need to reply to CO? Also then what next happens - does some button become active in immiaccount and then on clicking that button, the VAC2 payment can be done - is it like this or something totally different process for VAC2 payment? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

julianjai said:


> Hey there, i am also a VAC2 case. Have you received your invoice?
> 
> CO contacted me on the 23rd Jan. I emailed them on the 30th Jan about VAC2 invoice. How long you think it will take to get the invoice?
> 
> Cheers!


I requested my CO for VAC 2 payment invoice on 19th of Dec. Haven't heard back yet! Waiting for it anxiously as theoretically it happens to be the last step before the Grant Golden Email arrives.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

@Mel-Bourne and @julianjai: From your above posts, it seems that you are waiting for your VAC2 invoice. A question here, though a silly question, but still asking as I am not able to figure it out - Invoice gets generated after payment - correct? but here you are waiting for VAC2 invoice from CO to do the payment - correct? It seems confusing  . So after getting invoice how will you do payment - means will the invoice be on a web-page which will have a button having text Make Payment and then on clicking it, a new web-page will open where you can give the card details and do the payment - is it something like this?

Can you please clarify? Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> @Mel-Bourne and @julianjai: From your above posts, it seems that you are waiting for your VAC2 invoice. A question here, though a silly question, but still asking as I am not able to figure it out - Invoice gets generated after payment - correct? but here you are waiting for VAC2 invoice from CO to do the payment - correct? It seems confusing  . So after getting invoice how will you do payment - means will the invoice be on a web-page which will have a button having text Make Payment and then on clicking it, a new web-page will open where you can give the card details and do the payment - is it something like this?
> 
> Can you please clarify? Thanks.


invoice gets generated first, you pay it and then what yo get is payment receipt.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ibbz87 said:


> invoice gets generated first, you pay it and then what yo get is payment receipt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


So after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment - in other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment - Please clarify? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment - in other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment - Please clarify? Thanks.


Hi All,
Any information on the above query please? Thanks.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello bro, Did you receive vac 2? From case officer or you demand it from embassy. I also requested for vac2 dated 22January-2017 from embassy without any demanding from c\o. Please clear me. Thanks


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment - in other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment - Please clarify? Thanks.


Anybody who paid VAC2 fees, can you please reply to above query? Thanks.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Guys, I have received request from CO brisbane for spouse functional english. I am going to pay VAC2. I will reply to CO in couple of days. I will keep this thread posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am waiting for vac2 as well. Vac2 is only asked when the case is finalised

We have to wait for the co to request payment of vac2. Can't pay it proactively


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Anybody who paid VAC2 fees, can you please reply to above query? Thanks.


yes things will get clearer, once someone who's gone through such experience of VAC 2 payment will share their experience. Fingers crossed!


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

hi mates,

I am going to pay vac2 as well. I am waiting for the contact of CO (brisbane)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi @Greg1946 and @Mel-Bourne: your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is VAC2 payment required for all who are not claiming partner's points?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Application date- 17th aug 2015
1st Co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate 
2nd co contact - 21 st for form 48
3rd co contact - 21st March with nj 
4th Co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc

Have my mother hence waiting for vac 2 as she won't meet the functional language requirements


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

Lodged 190 with VIC on 2nd of Dec 2016
Meds in second week of Dec
3rd week replied to CO with form 80 and CV also requested to generate invoice for VAC 2 payment option
Waiting since then for an update


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Does someone has the information regarding these days how much is the usual waiting period after VAC2 payment and before getting visa? Anybody in this forum who recently paid VAC2 fees and got visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Does someone has the information regarding these days how much is the usual waiting period after VAC2 payment and before getting visa? Anybody in this forum who recently paid VAC2 fees and got visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


i paid on 12th of feb and tomorrow week is ending but no news yet

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

The CO contacted me asking for evidence of functional English of my wife or payment of VAC2 on 13th of February-2017. I sent an email to them asking for information about the payment of VAC2 and I have not heard anything from them since then.
I believe I'll have to wait at least 30 days to get this information...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ibbz87 said:


> i paid on 12th of feb and tomorrow week is ending but no news yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Don't worry. Relax. May be DIBP would need 2 weeks to give you your visa. So hopefully in next week, you may get your visa.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Received the vac2 request today


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Received the vac2 request today


i think you will get your grant within 2 weeks. 

could you share your timeline?


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mate it is already updated in the thread


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother 

Timelines 
Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate 
2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
- vac2 for my mother 
22nd feb 2017 - grant 
Ied - 19th July 2017

Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises 

The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> ...


congrats man.
did you send payment reciept to co or only uploaded it on immiaccount and what payment method did you use?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mate paid by credit card and then uploaded the receipt on immi account 

You will get yours soon as well


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Greg1946 said:


> Mate paid by credit card and then uploaded the receipt on immi account
> 
> You will get yours soon as well


Hi, two queries:
1. After we get VAC2 invoice from CO, how is the payment done - means does some link appear in immiaccount or some link comes in email and then we can open that link and do the payment? In other words, how VAC2 payment gets done as a process? Please suggest.
2. After VAC2 payment, the VAC2 payment receipt needs to be uploaded in which category in immiaccount? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> > Mate paid by credit card and then uploaded the receipt on immi account
> ...


Vac2 comes as any other request from co. Invoice is sent and you need to use those details to pay

Uploading is also done the same way. Receipt uploaded against the person who vac2 has been paid for

After all this you need to press the information provided button


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey,

I have received Vac2 invoice today from CO brisbane. I have got / options billpay and postbillpay. Can someone advise which merchant to opt for making payment? Which will not incur surcharges other than $4885?

Please advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

hariyerra said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have received Vac2 invoice today from CO brisbane. I have got / options billpay and postbillpay. Can someone advise which merchant to opt for making payment? Which will not incur surcharges other than $4885?
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting your VAC2 invoice.


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all today I received Vac2 invoice from gsm Adelaide. But when i log to my immiaccount my status is still assessment in progress. Is it normal or should be changed to Info requested. 

RKS


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Hi all today I received Vac2 invoice from gsm Adelaide. But when i log to my immiaccount my status is still assessment in progress. Is it normal or should be changed to Info requested.
> 
> RKS




For me also, status is same. Think it is normal. Lets pay and upload the receipt. For safe side, reply to gsm co mail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

hariyerra said:


> For me also, status is same. Think it is normal. Lets pay and upload the receipt. For safe side, reply to gsm co mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. One more thing while paying from postbill pay we have to mention email. That should be our mail if I am right or that should be DIBP. I will pay today by using forex card. Hope to get grant soon. And wish u too a speedy grant. 

RKS


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes, give your email address for which receipt will be sent. I just paid using cc and received receipt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

Mates, 

I have a question. I am working with a migration agent. How can I learn if CO ask for VAC2 payment. Can we see it on applicant mailbox on the immi account?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

There is no mail in my mail box in immiaccount. 

RKS


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

hariyerra said:


> Yes, give your email address for which receipt will be sent. I just paid using cc and received receipt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was only 4885 or some extra charges. I will pay by forex card. 

RKS


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

denizu said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have a question. I am working with a migration agent. How can I learn if CO ask for VAC2 payment. Can we see it on applicant mailbox on the immi account?




For me, mail appears in view mailbox immiaccount as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> It was only 4885 or some extra charges. I will pay by forex card.
> 
> RKS




No extra charges, paid through Postbillpay using citi creditcard. But I am sure, citi will charge coversion fees and all. Thats ok..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

angelofiedler said:


> The CO contacted me asking for evidence of functional English of my wife or payment of VAC2 on 13th of February-2017. I sent an email to them asking for information about the payment of VAC2 and I have not heard anything from them since then.
> I believe I'll have to wait at least 30 days to get this information...


I received the VAC2 invoice on Feb 27th and the payment was done on Mar 2nd.
Now just waiting for the grant!


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

@misecmisc - Which method of payment you made? Have you uploaded receipt ? Did you get Information provided button in immiaccount when vac2 invoice sent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi friends, 
Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son. 
Details are as follows:
261313 total 70 points 189 visa
11th october 2016 recieved invitation 
5th December 2016 lodged visa
12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English 
14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day. 
28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day. 
3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning. 

Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon. 

RKS

RKS


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

angelofiedler said:


> I received the VAC2 invoice on Feb 27th and the payment was done on Mar 2nd.
> Now just waiting for the grant!


Just to update.
I got the grant letter today. 09/03/2017


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

guys,

I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".

What should I do? please advice.


----------



## angelofiedler (Nov 13, 2015)

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".
> 
> What should I do? please advice.


Hi,
Just wait a little bit.
It takes about to days to have the immiaccount updated.
Don't worry about that.
Ragards


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

angelofiedler said:


> Hi,
> Just wait a little bit.
> It takes about to days to have the immiaccount updated.
> Don't worry about that.
> Ragards


Thanks mate


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".
> 
> What should I do? please advice.


it does not even update sometimes.
you should reply to the CO email that had vac 2 invoice with an attachment of vac2 payment receipt as well upload it on immiaccount.
after that your grant shall come within 10 to 1t as current trend.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> it does not even update sometimes.
> you should reply to the CO email that had vac 2 invoice with an attachment of vac2 payment receipt as well upload it on immiaccount.
> after that your grant shall come within 10 to 1t as current trend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


thanks! I have done exactly what you said now


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

What is vac2? Dont we pay in one go at the same time? Like for me, im expecting to pay for myself-primary applicant, and husband and son. All at once or it has to be paid when asked by CO?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Received VAC 2 invoice today and paid it right away. 
Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.

any replies are appreciated )


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ahror said:


> Received VAC 2 invoice today and paid it right away.
> Has anyone been asked extra documents after VAC 2 payment? or when can I expect grant.
> 
> any replies are appreciated )


your grant is guaranteed dont worry.
make sure you upload the receipt on immiaccount and also email it to co.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> your grant is guaranteed dont worry.
> make sure you upload the receipt on immiaccount and also email it to co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



I have uploaded receipt to immi account also emailed to gsm allocated. 
11 days since vac2 payment but still waiting ....?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ahror said:


> I have uploaded receipt to immi account also emailed to gsm allocated.
> 11 days since vac2 payment but still waiting ....?


there were easter holidays of 4 days and now weekend again and tuesday is anzac day bank holoday so actually its been 4 to 5 working days.
you might have to wait a bit.
once vac2 is paid grant is almost certain.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> there were easter holidays of 4 days and now weekend again and tuesday is anzac day bank holoday so actually its been 4 to 5 working days.
> you might have to wait a bit.
> once vac2 is paid grant is almost certain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


paid VAC2 on 10th of April. still waitinG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

Ahror said:


> I have uploaded receipt to immi account also emailed to gsm allocated.
> 11 days since vac2 payment but still waiting ....?


Ahror, did you try contacting dibp regarding VAC2 payment. If you would like to share your status on the grant.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Received Grant! 
Thanks everyone for the support. This forum was extremely helpful. Some of the guys are very knowledgeable. 
Below my timeline: 

190 ACT State nomination. Onshore. Age: 30, Eng:10, IELTS (R8,R8,W7,S8) Educ:15, SS: 5= TOTAL 60
6/12/2016 ACT state nomination 
6/12/2016 EOI invitation 
12/12/2016 Visa lodged 
20/12/2016 1st CO contact: MO, PC, 80... 
02/01/2017 Replied 
15/02/2017 2nd CO contact: further evidence of relationship, submitted 26/02/2017
12/04/2017 VAC2 payment request. Paid on the same day
26/04/2017 Visa Grant )))


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Received Grant mate.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations Ahror.

Under which category did you upload the receipt?


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Congratulations Ahror.
> 
> Under which category did you upload the receipt?


There is special Vac2 payment section in IMMI. then VAC 2 payment evidence


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mel-Bourne said:


> paid VAC2 on 10th of April. still waitinG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its only a matter of time so be patient. it can take up to 4 weeks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

@Mel-bourne call and ask update. Based on my experience It should not take long after vac2 payment. I called on 24th afternoon and visa granted on 26th ( 25 was holiday). officer said they received money after 2 days of payment. Just ask whether they received money. Then kindly ask status.


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

Ahror said:


> @Mel-bourne call and ask update. Based on my experience It should not take long after vac2 payment. I called on 24th afternoon and visa granted on 26th ( 25 was holiday). officer said they received money after 2 days of payment. Just ask whether they received money. Then kindly ask status.


Thank you Ahror for your suggestion. Happy for your grant indeed and wish you good luck for your future endeavours.

I did call them on 26th and they said that they have received money and they will update things in my immi account but did not receive anything yet. Hope to have it ASAP and


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

I received a response to my email for vac2 payment request today stating that " you will receive your invoice for vac2 payment shortly". Does that mean all document checks are done and i will get the payment details today? Will I get an email or will my immigration account gets updated?
261312
EOI jan 29
ITA march 1
Visa lodged march 20
Co contacted march 27
IP pressed march 30(also send email request for vac2 payment details)


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> its only a matter of time so be patient. it can take up to 4 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi Ibbz, thanks for that!

But this wait game is so difficult when you guess that you are almost there but no close corner around :roll eyes:

I think my grant has just hit a dry season, I hope all goes well Insha'Allah. 

Wish luck to everyone else too.............


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi Ibbz, thanks for that!
> 
> But this wait game is so difficult when you guess that you are almost there but no close corner around :roll eyes:
> 
> ...


bro it happens near to june because the new visa quota starts in june-july i think and they delay the grants to issue them from new quota.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne (Jan 4, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> bro it happens near to june because the new visa quota starts in june-july i think and they delay the grants to issue them from new quota.
> good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Dear friends,

Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. 

I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience. 

All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.



Timelines below

Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)

Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV

Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)

Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers.
> 
> ...


bro patience has paid off.
congrats and welcome


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Mel-Bourne said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> > bro it happens near to june because the new visa quota starts in june-july i think and they delay the grants to issue them from new quota.
> ...


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

*Received VAC2 invoice*

I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.

261312
189, 65 points
Lodged on 20/3/2017
CO contacted on 27/3/2017 - for Spouse's 80, 1221 and functional english proof
IP pressed - 31/3/2017
Received VAC2 invoice - 21/12/2017 (paid on the same day)


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.
> 
> 261312
> 189, 65 points
> ...


Hi Jas81, have you got the grant letter yet? I paid VAC2 on 5 Jan 2018 and now waiting for the golden email.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovelythings said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.
> ...


Not yet  still waiting


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.

What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?

Regards.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Not yet  still waiting


Did you notify your CO after paying? Did you send him/her the receipt via email?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovelythings said:


> Did you notify your CO after paying? Did you send him/her the receipt via email?


Dear Lovelythings,

My agent has paid VAC2 via immiaccount. He said it is not necessary to inform CO.

What do you suggest ?


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes. I replied to the email with the receipt number.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Dear Lovelythings,
> 
> My agent has paid VAC2 via immiaccount. He said it is not necessary to inform CO.
> 
> What do you suggest ?


As he said it is not mandatory to inform. However to avoid any confusion, I replied to the email with the receipt number.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Yes. I replied to the email with the receipt number.


When did you email the receipt to the agent ?

Regards,


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> When did you email the receipt to the agent ?
> 
> Regards,


Immediately after the payment on December 21st.

When did you make the VAC2 payment?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Immediately after the payment on December 21st.
> 
> When did you make the VAC2 payment?


We did pay on 28-DEC-2017.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Dear Lovelythings,
> 
> My agent has paid VAC2 via immiaccount. He said it is not necessary to inform CO.
> 
> What do you suggest ?


Hi Oracle.2015, Ppl say that we should email CO the receipt even when it's not necessary. Most of the delays come from ppl who did not email CO to inform, as I heard.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ppl say that we should email CO the receipt even when it's not necessary. Most of the delays come from ppl who did not email CO to inform, as I heard.[/QUOTE]

okay, thanks. I have asked again my agent to email CO.

Have you got any reply ?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Ppl say that we should email CO the receipt even when it's not necessary. Most of the delays come from ppl who did not email CO to inform, as I heard.


okay, thanks. I have asked again my agent to email CO.

Have you got any reply ?


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> okay, thanks. I have asked again my agent to email CO.
> 
> Have you got any reply ?


I haven't 
What about yours?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovelythings said:


> I haven't
> What about yours?


Not yet mate.

Waiting.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Not yet mate.
> 
> Waiting.


DIBP always acts unpredictably. It normally takes some working days to get the golden emails after paying VAC2. But many cases have been recently reported to receive the grant letters after months.
It's been 25 days for you and 17 days for me already. Let's see how long it takes.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.
> 
> 261312
> 189, 65 points
> ...


More than a month for Jas81


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> More than a month for Jas81


What type of visa is yours? 189/190/489?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

lovelythings said:


> what type of visa is yours? 189/190/489?


489 ss


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> 489 ss


489 is generally being processed faster than others, fingers cross


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.
> 
> 261312
> 189, 65 points
> ...


Hi Jas81, it's over one month since you paid. Any update? Have you contacted your CO?


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovelythings said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > I received VAC2 invoice on 12/21. Paid on the same day.
> ...


No update yet . I have sent an email to my CO two days before to check.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> No update yet . I have sent an email to my CO two days before to check.


It's very unintelligible. VAC2 means that all the requirements are met and that's the final step of the whole process. I don't understand why it takes so long for the grant :confused2:


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovelythings said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > No update yet . I have sent an email to my CO two days before to check.
> ...


Exactly . Since I have crossed the global processing timelines of 8 months(I completed 10 months) I am planning to lodged a complaint today. Let’s see.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Exactly . Since I have crossed the global processing timelines of 8 months(I completed 10 months) I am planning to lodged a complaint today. Let’s see.


I personally think you should be patient a little bit more, you've just contacted your CO, so wait for one more week and see if anything happened before sending a complaint.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovelythings said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly
> ...


You are right. I should wait some more time. I will see for one more week.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> You are right. I should wait some more time. I will see for one more week.


 Please don't forget to update us any news


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Guys, received the grants today for me and my family 

189(261312)
ITA 1 mar 2017
Lodged 20 mar 2017
First CO contact 27 mar 2017
IP pressed 30 mar 2017
Second CO contact (VAC2 invoice) 21 dec 2017(paid on the same day)
Grant 25 jan 2018
IED 23 June 2018


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Guys, received the grants today for me and my family
> 
> 189(261312)
> ITA 1 mar 2017
> ...


Congratulations Jas81.

How many days you did wait to get a grant after paying VAC2 ?


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, received the grants today for me and my family
> ...


Thanks.
Almost a month.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Thanks.
> Almost a month.


You are welcome bro.

I am in the same situation.

I did pay on 28 decemeber, and waiting. 
Your CO from Adelaide or from Brisbane ?


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


Adelaide.
how long since you have lodged? If it is more than the global processing time, you can submit a feedback for faster response.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Adelaide.
> how long since you have lodged? If it is more than the global processing time, you can submit a feedback for faster response.


Good.. I have read at Forums that Adelaide is faster.

I did lodge my visa in August 2017.

I have not asked my agent to contact CO after paying VAC2.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

jas81 said:


> Guys, received the grants today for me and my family
> 
> Wow...congratulations... Mine is being processed by Adelaide also, I do hope the golden mail coming to me soon


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Good.. I have read at Forums that Adelaide is faster.
> 
> I did lodge my visa in August 2017.
> 
> I have not asked my agent to contact CO after paying VAC2.


Is yours being processed by Ade or Bris team?


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovelythings said:


> Is yours being processed by Ade or Bris team?


Brisbane Team.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Good.. I have read at Forums that Adelaide is faster.
> 
> I did lodge my visa in August 2017.
> 
> I have not asked my agent to contact CO after paying VAC2.


Why don't you ask your agent to contact the CO? Jas81 got his golden emails just 2 days after contacting them via email.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovelythings said:


> Why don't you ask your agent to contact the CO? Jas81 got his golden emails just 2 days after contacting them via email.


I will ask my agent to contact CO soon.

Jas80 got grant (may be) he lodged his visa on 20 mar 2017, as he said, he completed Global processing time, so they replied.. it is my view. 

I will wait few days and then gonna ask CO to email CO.

Thanks mate


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oracle.2015 said:


> I will ask my agent to contact CO soon.
> 
> Jas80 got grant (may be) he lodged his visa on 20 mar 2017, as he said, he completed Global processing time, so they replied.. it is my view.
> 
> ...


sorry...I will wait few days and then gonna ask my agent to email CO.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> sorry...I will wait few days and then gonna ask my agent to email CO.


I also see the point... All the best


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

Got GRANT this morning.

Good luck guys 

Regards.


----------



## Lovelythings (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got GRANT this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Oracle.2015,
Congratulations...I also got my GRANT already


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I paid VAC2 in immi account on 1st May, still waiting ...


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi beloved120,
Any news post VAC2. I paid on 31st May and now waiting for Grant.


beloved120 said:


> I paid VAC2 in immi account on 1st May, still waiting ...


----------



## msujoy (May 25, 2018)

*VAC2 Query*



icycool said:


> Hi beloved120,
> Any news post VAC2. I paid on 31st May and now waiting for Grant.


Hi,
Hope you have already received the grant. I do have following queries-
1. Beside sending email to CO for the VAC2 invoice, have you done anything else to inform CO?
2. How much time the did CO take to issue the VAC2 invoice?
3. How much time did CO take to issue grant after paying the same?

Your early response is appreciated.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi ,
I got first CO Contact with VAC2 invoice. After payment I got grant in 23 days. I did't wanted CO contact to just ask whether I will opt for VAC2, hence along with my visa docs I uploaded a letter requesting to issue VAC2 invoice, which saved my time and no hassle of waiting for VAC2 invoice.

Hope this helps.



msujoy said:


> icycool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi beloved120,
> ...


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi every one 
I just want to know if u guys can share your experience of vac2 kindly,, 

what is the time limit to pay the vac2 fee once invoice is generated by co ? 
Is it 28 days to pay the fee or more ???
For instance
If co sends me invoice let say today do i need to pay that fee in 28 days or less? 
Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I got today the VAC2 request, I opted to pay, so let's see how quick the things will turn out,

Regards


----------



## zaheer708 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi friends 

Yesterday I made a payment for the 2nd VAC. I attached the receipt in immiaccount as well but the button at the bottom for " confirmation of requested information" is not enabled. So I tried to send the receipt on email to CO but no success. 

What should I do about it?



Thanks


----------



## HumbleExpat (Mar 2, 2019)

zaheer708 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Yesterday I made a payment for the 2nd VAC. I attached the receipt in immiaccount as well but the button at the bottom for " confirmation of requested information" is not enabled. So I tried to send the receipt on email to CO but no success.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have to click confirmation button after the payment. If you make the payment, the invoice status on the immiaccount should be changed to 'paid' and if you send and/or attach the receipt to immiaccount then I guess you are ok. 
I am also in the same boat and have emailed the receipt after making payment via immiaccount. Waiting for grant.


----------



## HumbleExpat (Mar 2, 2019)

I have got second CO contact on 25th March for VAC2 payment. I have made the payment on the same day and now waiting for grant.

Application lodged on - 13Oct2018
First CO contact - 25Jan2019
Second CO contact for VAC2 payment -25Mar2019
Grant - Waiting


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Asking for VAC 2 payment without Case officer assign have any negative consequences? Does anyone has asked or requested for the second instalment without co contact?

Please post here if anyone did.

Thanks


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All,

got CO contact on 11 Feb, responded that I am ready for VAC2, sent email, and uploaded the email in immi website, clicked the button... today 29th... still no response nothing... 

A little frustrating, how did it go with you ? how was your experience ? 

That was the only question !!!


----------



## Hb559441 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Share my experience*

Guys you are awesome and this post was very much helpful 

I got the VAC2 payment request and invoice today and was wondering what is that and got all the answers here

I will pay today and if anyone interested I will let you know what happens next

Thanks all


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd advise you to update your signature for all members to see your timeline,
when was the CO contact ? when is your visa application?
Congrats in advance



Hb559441 said:


> Guys you are awesome and this post was very much helpful
> 
> I got the VAC2 payment request and invoice today and was wondering what is that and got all the answers here
> 
> ...


----------



## Hb559441 (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks man you are absolutely correct, however I didn’t know how to put auto signature

For everyone’s reference 

I applied on 20 February 2018
Got the invitation within few days
Logged my file with Immi early March 2018
Did the medical on 17th March 2018
First contact with CO was February 20th 2019
March 29th 2019 got the VAC2 payment request with invoice


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

thanks for the info, it took a while with you, 
any reason why it took so much ? 
congrats again... wishing you the best in your new life



Hb559441 said:


> Thanks man you are absolutely correct, however I didn’t know how to put auto signature
> 
> For everyone’s reference
> 
> ...


----------



## Hb559441 (Mar 10, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> thanks for the info, it took a while with you,
> any reason why it took so much ?
> congrats again... wishing you the best in your new life


Wish you all the best as well.

Many factors could have delayed my visa request such as:

I’m from Yemen “country at civil war since 4 years”
My wife is from Syria “country at civil was since 7 years”
I applied for subclass 132 for which they do not have clear published guidelines

Anyhow I assume I’m almost there and wanted to share my experience for the benefit of others.


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi dear friends, 

On 28th March I received a request from CO to present evidence of functional English for my fife, but as we didn't have enough time for the test, I emailed them back saying we decided to pay the 2nd instalment of VAC instead. I only received a generic automated email in response containing no relevant information. Today, 09/04 I decided to follow up and gave the DHA a call. They confirmed sending me an email, but said they hadn't received my email. So, it means I wasted 12 days out of 28 given to me to provide the evidence. The call centre lady made some notes in my file and suggested that I sent another email describing the situation. She told me to call back again in 3-4 days to check the status. I did so. And got the same generic response. Has anything similar happened to anyone here? What you reckon happened? Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> On 28th March I received a request from CO to present evidence of functional English for my fife, but as we didn't have enough time for the test, I emailed them back saying we decided to pay the 2nd instalment of VAC instead. I only received a generic automated email in response containing no relevant information. Today, 09/04 I decided to follow up and gave the DHA a call. They confirmed sending me an email, but said they hadn't received my email. So, it means I wasted 12 days out of 28 given to me to provide the evidence. The call centre lady made some notes in my file and suggested that I sent another email describing the situation. She told me to call back again in 3-4 days to check the status. I did so. And got the same generic response. Has anything similar happened to anyone here? What you reckon happened? Thanks!


Have you explored the alternative evidence for functional English like school or college study in English medium ?
English test is not the only route to prove functional English 
There are several easier methods 

Cheers


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Jetman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dear friends,
> ...


Well, yes. But the question here is not the alternative evidence. We have decided to pay. I was just surprised why DHA did not receive my email and what could be the aftermath. I don't want to miss the deadline and tackle bigger problems.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Well, yes. But the question here is not the alternative evidence. We have decided to pay. I was just surprised why DHA did not receive my email and what could be the aftermath. I don't want to miss the deadline and tackle bigger problems.


E Mails also do get lost
Must have gone to a spam folder maybe
There is nothing you can do about it except sending it again, which you have already done

Check with DHA again after 3/4 days to reconfirm that at least this time they have got it

Cheers


----------



## Hb559441 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Got it*



Hb559441 said:


> Thanks man you are absolutely correct, however I didn’t know how to put auto signature
> 
> For everyone’s reference
> 
> ...


Guys I got my PR visa today 

Exactly 10 days after paying the VAC2


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Jetman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, yes. But the question here is not the alternative evidence. We have decided to pay. I was just surprised why DHA did not receive my email and what could be the aftermath. I don't want to miss the deadline and tackle bigger problems.
> ...


Thanks, mate. I will definitely do.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Ied*

A little off topic, but it took more than a year, 
what was your IED?



Hb559441 said:


> Guys I got my PR visa today
> 
> Exactly 10 days after paying the VAC2


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I paid my VAC2 invoice on 30 april 2019, but still waiting for grant
Why it is taking that long


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

It's been almost 2 months since I received the email to provide evidence for my wife's functional English or to pay VAC2. I said I wanted to pay. But still nothing. No emails with instructions or the invoice to pay! I have called them 3 times over this time and I was told to wait. What is going on? Has anyone experienced such a long wait for VAC2 payment instructions? 
Thanks!


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> I paid my VAC2 invoice on 30 april 2019, but still waiting for grant
> Why it is taking that long


How long did it take you to receive your payment instructions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> It's been almost 2 months since I received the email to provide evidence for my wife's functional English or to pay VAC2. I said I wanted to pay. But still nothing. No emails with instructions or the invoice to pay! I have called them 3 times over this time and I was told to wait. What is going on? Has anyone experienced such a long wait for VAC2 payment instructions?
> Thanks!


Probably some last minute issue may have come in your processing 
They don’t issue the vac2 invoice until they are sure that the application is absolutely decision ready

Cheers


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Probably some last minute issue may have come in your processing
> They don’t issue the vac2 invoice until they are sure that the application is absolutely decision ready
> 
> Cheers


But why then ask for it? I mean to ask if we are ready to pay? I thought that was the final stage. I thought probably it was related to the elections, you know. Well, you never know where you are with the immi.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> But why then ask for it? I mean to ask if we are ready to pay? I thought that was the final stage. I thought probably it was related to the elections, you know. Well, you never know where you are with the immi.


Many people do not upload the spouse functional English evidence and only do so when asked to pay up

And as you rightly said, we can all only make educated guesses at best

Cheers


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

Hi guys 
I’m also waiting for vac2 invoice from last one month but I call to dha they said your file is still in processing and when processing finished then they will send me invoice. It’s frustrating . Anyone experiencing this situation please share 
Thanks


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

what if your wife has a certificate confirming her english level, which she got after application ... you'd be upset to pay extra ~5K$ so they are asking for it...



NB said:


> Many people do not upload the spouse functional English evidence and only do so when asked to pay up
> 
> And as you rightly said, we can all only make educated guesses at best
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

Jetman said:


> It's been almost 2 months since I received the email to provide evidence for my wife's functional English or to pay VAC2. I said I wanted to pay. But still nothing. No emails with instructions or the invoice to pay! I have called them 3 times over this time and I was told to wait. What is going on? Has anyone experienced such a long wait for VAC2 payment instructions?
> Thanks!


Hi jetman 
Do you get your vac2 payment invoice? Or not 
Thanks


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Yesterday i received VAC2 invoice and paid today. 
Just posting for the info. 
My timelines:
ANZSC Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer with 70 points)
Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
CO Contact: 14-Dec-2018 (Additional Employment proofs and spouse english and medicals)
Updated records in immi: 9-Jan-2019
CO Contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 Invoice)
Paid on: 29-May-2019
Grant: ???

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

It’s long frustrating wait for you . I hope you will get your grant soon.
Good luck


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

Did you call to dha during this period?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Gazza89 said:


> Did you call to dha during this period?


yes i did thrice. Got default answer twice, once one sweet lady took a note of my request for VAC 2 invoice.


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

What do you mean by default answer?


----------



## Ria Varma (Mar 17, 2017)

Gazza89 said:


> What do you mean by default answer?


Your application is in processing and it is with in processing timelines. Some applications take longer than processing timelines.


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

I also call to dha today and they said same thing to me that once processing finish then they issue me invoice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ria Varma said:


> Your application is in processing and it is with in processing timelines. Some applications take longer than processing timelines.


I think all agents must have recorded this statement in their computer and must be playing this back a thousand times a day

One size fits all

Cheers


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

Gazza89 said:


> Hi jetman
> Do you get your vac2 payment invoice? Or not
> Thanks


Hi Gazza89, Not yet! Still nothing. It's been 2 months now since I sent them an email saying I was ready to pay. Cheers!


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

Do you call them ?
Thanks


----------



## Jetman (Dec 22, 2018)

Gazza89 said:


> Do you call them ?
> Thanks


Yes, three times. They tell me to wait...


----------



## Gazza89 (May 29, 2019)

Jetman said:


> Yes, three times. They tell me to wait...


I also called them and said to me just wait still in processing. It’s so frustrating 
Thanks


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Kaur preet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


I got my invoice after 2.5 months


----------



## alfre74 (Oct 9, 2020)

*Granted Vac2 paid still waiting*

TYhis is my visa situation,

I perfectly understand the COVID 19 has slowed down the system of the immigration is been 7 months since your last remaining documentation was required and it was submitted on your considering on 11 March 2020, 

Police clearance and Vac2

I have paid and submitted on the 03/03/2020 ( 7 months) the EN186 ENS Secondary VAC2 paid $4,890.00. 

since then nothing is this normal????

is the anyone ad this experience time waiting after Vac2 as been paid?



Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alfre74 said:


> TYhis is my visa situation,
> 
> I perfectly understand the COVID 19 has slowed down the system of the immigration is been 7 months since your last remaining documentation was required and it was submitted on your considering on 11 March 2020,
> 
> ...


I remember till a couple of years back, applicants used to get the grant within a couple of days after the VAC2 fees were paid
Then it became a couple of weeks, then couple of months and now stretching to nearly a year

Cheers


----------



## wenjie (Feb 4, 2021)

I have paid vac 2 on 18 January 2021, then there is no news. I think my lawyer did not send the receipt to Case officer. I import my visa application to my IMMIAccount and see that my lawyer did not click the button ``I confirm I have provided information as requested''. I also did not click it, just leave the process to lawyer. 

Waiting is so painful, and meanwhile I could not do anything. Now I live alone in Australia, and wait my family to come to Australia after getting PR. 

Lonely, anxious, upset. Hope that this stress could be finished soon. 

Prepare IELTS: 25/07/2020- 07/09/2020
State: NSW
No. of applicants: 4 (one on shore and three off shore)
Occupation: University Lecture
Nomination and Visa lodge: 25/09/2020
Medical complete: 16/10/2020
s56 Request (Police Check): 19/11/2020
Police Check submitted: 24/11/2020
Nomination Approved: 18/12/2020
s56 Request for VAC2: 18/12/2020
VAC2 Invoice received and Paid: 18/01/2021
Grant: waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wenjie said:


> I have paid vac 2 on 18 January 2021, then there is no news. I think my lawyer did not send the receipt to Case officer. I import my visa application to my IMMIAccount and see that my lawyer did not click the button ``I confirm I have provided information as requested''. I also did not click it, just leave the process to lawyer.
> 
> Waiting is so painful, and meanwhile I could not do anything. Now I live alone in Australia, and wait my family to come to Australia after getting PR.
> 
> ...


There is no harm in reminding the agent politely to press the button and upload a copy of the receipt
Cheers


----------



## wenjie (Feb 4, 2021)

NB said:


> There is no harm in reminding the agent politely to press the button and upload a copy of the receipt
> Cheers


Thank you. I may try 😊


----------

